# Finding a mate



## Dalsim (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi all, we are wondering how or where to go about finding a female mate for our cat bambam, ideally a persian or similar breed, it is coming to the point where he will otherwise have to be nuetered, he is 7 years old and strictly indoor cat.
If there is anyone on here who would be interested in breeding please get in touch, or if anyone can help point in a direction it would be great  

Thanks


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

what is you reason for breeding him?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Don't feed the troll!! 7 years old and not neutered?!?!


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

And I thought it was gremlins you weren't supposed to feed after midnight


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Brace yourselves folks, the school holidays are upon us.


----------



## Dalsim (Jul 13, 2014)

Yep we know 7 years is a bit late  and having tried to mate before but been unsuccessful we wanted to guve one last try.
It would be nice for him to make one litter, he has just come over to the uk from turkey and so hoping it may be possible to find a mate easier here, 
Otherwise he will lose his chance haha


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

If he has spent 7 years in Turkey as an entire male then he will have sired hundreds of kittens already.
Please neuter him now. I don't find this funny.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Dalsim said:


> It would be nice for him to make one litter


Just wondering why? Especially if you're happy to cross breed.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

He could be carryng anything if hes from Turkey, and im sure if you recued him he wasnt meant to be bred, please neuter the poor cat, and he wont know or care f he has offspring


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

If your house is not unbearable with the smell of tomcat spray, he might not be up to the job if you get my drift.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Dalsim said:


> Yep we know 7 years is a bit late  and having tried to mate before but been unsuccessful we wanted to guve one last try.
> It would be nice for him to make one litter, he has just come over to the uk from turkey and so hoping it may be possible to find a mate easier here,
> Otherwise he will lose his chance haha


He sounds more intelligent than you  Maybe doesn't want children? and he is trying to tell you that?


----------



## Dalsim (Jul 13, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> If he has spent 7 years in Turkey as an entire male then he will have sired hundreds of kittens already.
> Please neuter him now. I don't find this funny.


If you were to read what i had previously written, he is strictly an INDOOR cat. He was registered and vaccinated in austria at only a few weeks old where he lived for 5/6 years and has spent the last year only in turkey, now my partner has moved to the uk to live with me and bambam has joined obviously.

He was not rescued nor has ever been an outdoor cat, he has spent his entire life with her from 3weeks old and he has had better health checks and been better looked after than probably many of your cats on here, believe me.. He has regular visits to the vet and allways has his vacs and treatments.

How some of you can come on and judge just because he is from turkey... It is a but unfair when you know nothing so if you only want to jump in with your critisisms please dont bother...

He doesnt spray either considering he has just had a change of surrounding he has been very good and only sprayed once in a week and on a plastic bag so before you come to any conclusion that we have a house smelling of cat pee find out the facts.

You know what we came here in the hope of a nice society that would help us with finding a mate for him because we wanted a litter that we may even take one but from what i am seeing maybe you all are just trolls who want to jump on people who dont conform to what you 'believe' is the correct way.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You can't expect people to read what you have previously written.

Is he registered for breeding? If not, the advice to neuter stands.

Have you shown him?


----------



## Dalsim (Jul 13, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> You can't expect people to read what you have previously written.
> 
> Is he registered for breeding? If not, the advice to neuter stands.
> 
> Have you shown him?


Yes he is shown in our profile picture and also in the introduction thread posted.

Of course i expect people to read what is previously written if you are following a thread why wouldnt you read the WHOLE thread.

Again, we know he needs to be neutered, and are not asking advice on if we should or shouldnt... We arent planning to stud him regularly, again as stated we wanted to know if we could get help in finding someone who had a persian breed who would have liked a great example of a tom to breed with.

Il post the picture again if it helps you all.l


----------



## Dalsim (Jul 13, 2014)

Close up although not sure you all deserve to see him now anyway


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Dalsim said:


> Yes he is shown in our profile picture and also in the introduction thread posted.
> 
> Of course i expect people to read what is previously written if you are following a thread why wouldnt you read the WHOLE thread.
> 
> ...


This thread doesn't say he is registered and it still doesn't say if he's registered active - for breeding.

As to 'a great example of a tom' - have you shown him? I do know great examples of my breed who haven't been shown but in general the stud boys are titled.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> He was registered and vaccinated in austria at only a few weeks old


You need to get a certified pedigree from whichever organisation he was registered with and send it off to the GCCF so they can register him here and any kittens he sires can be registered. Then you get a vet to sign a certificate of entirety and lodge that with the GCCF. All you're left with then are any genetic/health checks required for his breed plus the general ones to show he's FeLV/FIV/FCoV negative. It might be an idea to show him just to be sure he's of good type and then as long as you have suitable accommodation for a visiting queen you may get someone interested in using him for stud. Having other people's cats in to stud is quite a responsibility and you will have a legal duty of care so you may wish to look into insurance.


----------



## Dalsim (Jul 13, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> This thread doesn't say he is registered and it still doesn't say if he's registered active - for breeding.
> 
> As to 'a great example of a tom' - have you shown him? I do know great examples of my breed who haven't been shown but in general the stud boys are titled.


He isnt registered for breeding, to be honest i didnt know cats had to be registered for breeding... Again this was the whole point of coming here for help and advice on breeding him and finding a mate, instead of people helping and advising you all want to just jump on us and criticise,


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

> he is a large white persian, blue and yellow eyes and a special little prince )
> 
> Wanting to possibly mate with a fellow persian,siamese, scottish short hair type breeds


From your first post. No mention of him being registered, and I can't for the life of me think why you would want to mate him with a Siamese or whatever a Scottish Shorthair type breed is (Scottish Fold?).

He's a white Persian, to breed kittens which could be registered and shown (if he is registered active) he should be bred with a self Persian - one that's the same colour all over. Most breeders in the UK register with the GCCF, he won't be, so he would also need 'importing' into the GCCF.

However it strikes me you are going about this completely the wrong way. Yes this is a breeder's forum but a reputable breeder isn't going to be looking for a stud cat from someone who rocks up and wants to breed his cat. I look on breeder's web sites, I talk to other breeders, I look at cats at shows. If you were offering me a 'wonderful Oriental stud' I wouldn't be in the least bit interested in taking a any of my girls to him.

For me to be interested in a stud he has to be

GCCF active registered
have a suitable pedigree
be a suitable colour for my breeding program
either have had some show success or be a cat I believe could have
have an owner with experience of stud work
live in suitable stud quarters
I should also point out that from mating to kittens leaving is about 5 months and that represents a considerable investment of my time, emotions and money. I'm not going to make that investment with anything other than a stud I think well worth the effort.

Maybe now you can see why your request hasn't met with anyone wanting to bring a queen to him.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Dalsim said:


> He isnt registered for breeding, to be honest i didnt know cats had to be registered for breeding... Again this was the whole point of coming here for help and advice on breeding him and finding a mate, instead of people helping and advising you all want to just jump on us and criticise,


To be fair this is what you originally said:



Dalsim said:


> Hi all, we are wondering how or where to go about finding a female mate for our cat bambam, ideally a persian or similar breed, it is coming to the point where he will otherwise have to be nuetered, he is 7 years old and strictly indoor cat.
> If there is anyone on here who would be interested in breeding please get in touch, or if anyone can help point in a direction it would be great
> 
> Thanks


You didn't say anything about him being a pedigree cat and you also asked for a queen "Persian or similar" which would make any registered pedigree breeder run a mile.

This is a friendly helpful forum but the breeder fraternity don't respond well to backyard breeding without papers or testing - hence the rather hostile reception. That said I completely agree that assuming a cat from Turkey has to be diseased is out of order - but then a lot of people here will assume that any cat in their garden in flea-ridden and diseased so don't take that too personally.

For the health of your boy and any kittens he sires, registered or not, do be careful where and how you ask. There are a lot of people out there who see a queen as a licence to print money without any knowledge or care for the kittens' welfare.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Dalsim said:


> He was not rescued nor has ever been an outdoor cat, he has spent his entire life with her from 3weeks old and he has had better health checks and been better looked after than probably many of your cats on here, believe me.


Oh really.
My comments were based on the fact this poor little guy has not been neutered for 7 years. That in itself could be considered a form of neglect.
I'm not going to argue with you as I don't really give a **** what you do with your cat as long as he is OK.
Please don't make assumptions that your cat is better looked after than many of those on here. From what I have heard already I very much doubt that.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> <snip>
> 
> For me to be interested in a stud he has to be
> 
> ...


In the case of Orientals there aren't any at present, but PKD has been a big problem in Persian and related cats. Thankfully gene testing has more or less eliminated in cats from ethical breeders.

This is the GCCF Self Persian registration policy.

http://www.gccfcats.org/regpols/selfpersregpol.pdf

He also doesn't look breeding quality to me - he has a very long nose. I've seen lots of shorter noses on British Shorthairs.

Can't see the ear set from your photo, and of course can't handle him to check his general shape and coat quality, check his eye colour, and so on.

Please, it's clear you adore him, get him neutered and get on with enjoying the rest of his life.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Dalsim said:


> You know what we came here in the hope of a nice society that would help us with finding a mate for him because we wanted a litter that we may even take one but from what i am seeing maybe you all are just trolls who want to jump on people who dont conform to what you 'believe' is the correct way.


What most of us 'believe' is the correct 'way' is that knowingly breeding moggies is irresponsible given the amount of unwanted kittens and cats already in rescue. If you think that is the opinion of a troll then perhaps you are unaware of the plight of many homeless kittens. Visit a rescue centre maybe.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Merhaba Dalsim

I breed Persians/Himalayans so may be of some help to you here.

When you say he is registered in Austria, do you mean registered with a vet, or registered with a cat organisation? If he's a full pedigree, then you should have pedigree papers and a registration document. You will need this if you wish to breed him properly here.

Secondly, if he has a long nose, then I'd suggest that he's not a good quality stud. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that long nosed cats are bad. I have a few myself, but I always put them to a short-nosed boy. As a stud will sire many more kittens than a queen, it's more important for him to be structurally sound.

Next, you need to consider whether he has been PKD tested. If not, then I'd suggest that you have this done before mating him, otherwise you run the real risk of having PKD positive kittens who will likely die young and in significant pain (PKD causes large cysts on the kidneys, and it's not a nice way to go). You will also need to have him colour teste.d I know he's white, but white is a masking gene, so you need to know what colour the white is hiding, before you know what you can mate him with. he will need to be FIV and FeLV tested too.

As others have said, you are going to find it very difficult to find a breeder, well, a good breeder, who will trust you with their girl given that your boy isn't registered with GCCF, TICA, FiFE or CFA (I'm assuming he isn't). You will get offers, yes, but these will be from backyard breeders, and I'd suggest that you avoid them. Many of their cats are poorly cared for, and the risk of the queen introducing disease to your boy is very high. It's also worth considering that a queen can get very violent when mating. I've heard of boys losing an eye because they didn't get out of the way quickly enough, and at 7, he's a bit long in the tooth for learning.

To be honest, if he hasn't mated at his age already, I don't suspect he ever will. However, if you're determined to mate him, then I'd rather you did it properly, hence the information above.

If I can be of any further help, please just let me know, but again, I'd really strongly suggest that you think twice before doing this.

<snip>
He could be carryng anything if hes from Turkey, 
<snip>
On a final note, I don't think comments like this are justified, accurate or in any way appropriate. Turkey is not a disease-ridden, dirty country and it is way, way out of line to so openly suggest that a cat from a certain country is bound to be infected.


----------



## Dalsim (Jul 13, 2014)

We never had any intention of breeding for the purposes of making money, that was the last thing we had in mind, we didnt want to irresponsibly breed him and churn out lots of unwanted kittens, we purely wanted to find a nice owner who again wasnt a breeder who would like to mate their female  we just wanted one for ourselves that we knew where it had came from and knowing that the rest of the litter would be well cared for and that the kittens would be well homed and that we could always follow up and see how they are doing.

Just because he hasnt yet been neutered doesnt mean he isnt well cared for either. We do not see how it can be neglectful that he hasnt had his balls cut off, he is pampered and treated like a prince.

Of course the preference would have been another pure white persian, but again we didnt want to mate him for breeding to sell purposes, we arent professionals nor do we have any experience in the breeding fraternity, peoples cats have kittens all the time all over the place and so we wanted to try and find a right way to go about it.

We just didnt expect to come here and be totally shot down as we have been when for all intent and purposes we just wanted to mate him and take one of his offspring.

Plus you can see from the picture he has one blue and one yellow eye


----------



## Dalsim (Jul 13, 2014)

carly87 said:


> Merhaba Dalsim
> 
> I breed Persians/Himalayans so may be of some help to you here.
> 
> ...


See this is what we were after, help and advice. He has been tested for kidney and liver problems before and was negative, and by registered yes we mean with a vet for his pet passport etc, not pedigree registered.

Again i want t clarify we didnt want to become breeders!!!!!! Nor did we want to breed him with someone who would take advantage in anyway, we was looking for someone like us with a girl who would have liked to have a litter, quite simple really, and afterwards he would be neutered.

And For the record, turkey is nothing like what those of you here who believe all the animals are riddled with diseases, many of the wild stray cats and dogs are actually collected, treated, vaccinated and tagged and then released, look at spain for example, their strays are much worse than strays you would find in turkey.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Dalsim said:


> <snip>
> We never had any intention of breeding for the purposes of making money
> <snip>
> Again i want t clarify we didnt want to become breeders!!!!!!
> <snip>


If done properly there is very little if any money in breeding, and hasn't it occured to you that as soon as you let your cat father kittens you have become a breeder? As has whoever owns the female?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Dalsim said:


> <snip>
> He has been tested for kidney and liver problems before and was negative
> <snip>


Carly is refering to DNA testing to see if he has PKD, not blood tests for kidney & liver enzymes. The DNA test is done on a swab of cheek cells.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> peoples cats have kittens all the time all over the place and so we wanted to try and find a right way to go about it


The right way to go about it is to do everything you can to protect your boy. Those seemingly ridiculous strict rules we breeders work to benefit the cat, not us. You'd never forgive yourself if your adored cat got a fatal disease because you let someone who didn't do the necessary health tests bring their girl to him. Those cats who have kittens all the time all over the place also have a high chance of catching FIV (feline aids). Unless you hold current certification showing your boy is free of such diseases then nobody will risk bringing a proven healthy cat to mate with him. The people who MIGHT be prepared to use him won't have veterinary proof their cats are clear because they too think it's a waste of money to make sure. You would be playing Russian roulette with your precious pet. Surely he deserves better.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

welcome to the forum - your cat certainly is beautiful.

If you purposely mate two cats with each other, you're a breeder. You alone will be responsible for the welfare of the cats and the kittens.

I would neuter your boy. Your second to last post seems to state itself why you should not breed him:



> Of course the preference would have been another pure white persian, but again we didnt want to mate him for breeding to sell purposes, *we arent professionals nor do we have any experience in the breeding fraternity*, peoples cats have kittens all the time all over the place and so we wanted to try and find a right way to go about it.


There are already too many cats in rescue. I've got a dear little thing here I'm trying to find a home for. It's tough out there. Please do not add to the strain.

I hope you rethink your plans and decide to keep him as the much-loved pet he clearly is xxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

The problem, Dalsim, is that you wouldn't have any say in what happens to the kittens. Firstly, if it's just someone who wants a litter, then they are very unlikely to have tested for PKD, Feline aids and feline leukaemia. Because your boy is part of all Persian, he runs the risk of carrying PKD in his genetic material. It was a big problem with the breed a few years ago all over the world. Breeders are working to remove it, but many kittens who had it went to pet homes. It's possible you have one with PKD, so it doesn't matter whether you use a breeder's cat or a random cat. There will still be a 50% chance of kittens having it if he has. Eeline aids and Leukaemia are really serious diseases. The Leukaemia he can catch just from contact with the other cat, through grooming or sharing bowls or litter trays. The aids is blood-bourne, but as your boy's penis has barbs on it, he will tear the female when he is finished mating her and will be exposed to her blood. If he bites her too hard during mating, he will also get her blood directly into his mouth.

You can ask for the other cat to be tested, but the tests are not cheap, so the chances are that they will refuse, and will just let their cat out to mate with the local boy.

If you want to expose him to the risks of Laukaemia, Aids, potentially losing an eye and significant injury from a frightened or violent queen, and expose his babies to all of the already listed diseases, plus the possibility of PKD, then that's your decision to make. However, you need to go into it with your eyes wide open, and fully understanding that even if you do manage to mate him, you will increase the risks for him with no benefit to him directly. He won't know or care that he has fathered kittens, and once they mate, they sometimes start to spray. you will have no say in the homes the kittens go to, and the queen's owner doesn't have to give you a kitten in return either.

Just some things to think about.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

moggie14 said:


> What most of us 'believe' is the correct 'way' is that knowingly breeding moggies is irresponsible given the amount of unwanted kittens and cats already in rescue. If you think that is the opinion of a troll then perhaps you are unaware of the plight of many homeless kittens. Visit a rescue centre maybe.





Shoshannah said:


> welcome to the forum - your cat certainly is beautiful.
> 
> If you purposely mate two cats with each other, you're a breeder. You alone will be responsible for the welfare of the cats and the kittens.
> 
> ...


These.

There is no reason, absolutely no reason, to breed with this cat. If you want to experience feline pregnancy, birth and raise kittens, go to any rescue or shelter and offer to foster a pregnant stray. And while you are there take note of all the other unwanted cats and kittens languishing because of people who wanted their cat to breed "just one litter".

Please, I beg of you, do not make more kittens. Your male doesn't require this to feel complete. Cats don't mate for pleasure, nor do they take pride in parenthood, it is purely a biological drive and instinctual behavior.

In fact he'd be a lot happier neutered.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> or whatever a Scottish Shorthair type breed is (Scottish Fold?).


Over here a Scottish Shorthair doesn't have the folded ears, the standard is the same ears aside and of course you get both in a litter, they have their own breed class at shows.

Dalsim, your boy is lovely and has gorgeous eyes but you really are better off neutering him and enjoying him just as a pet. And it's better for him not having hormones and urges that he can't satisfy, 7 years of that is long enough.

I saw you mention you'd like to keep a kitten, I'm sure Carly and others could help you find a good breeder to get another kitten from rather than breeding your boy.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lorilu said:


> <snip>
> Your male doesn't require this to feel complete. Cats don't mate for pleasure, nor do they take pride in parenthood, it is purely a biological drive and instinctual behavior.
> <snip>.


We don't know if cats feel pleasure mating, but it's quite possible. However I agree there is instinct driving the behaviour. I guess that a pair of mating cats inside an MRI scanner might answer the question.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

If you have no experience and no desire to be a breeder then don't breed your boy. Get him neutered and enjoy him as a pet.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Merhaba Dalsim
> 
> I breed Persians/Himalayans so may be of some help to you here.
> 
> ...


Sorry if i offended anyone, it was me who said this about Turkey, and it has obviously been taken the wrong way, i was meaning if he had been a stray which had been roaming then was rescued, nothing against Turkey at all


----------

